# Capt. Nathanâ€™s Port Mansfield, TX. Report; 3/1-3/5/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It has taken time to get these fish figured out, and itâ€™s starting to come together. 

Fishing with this group in Port Mansfield, is always a pleasure. Over the course of their trip we found a lot of redfish, a good amount of 14-20â€ trout, and managed to land a few up to 6 pounds. These fish have all been found adjacent to deep water. Throwing baby softdines and DSLâ€™s soft plastics has been the ticket. 

After this small front, when the southeast wind comes back, and the water starts to rise. We will start to see fish come in out of the Gulf, and the ones that are deep should start pulling up shallow.

Our fish in Port Mansfield have always been released, and in good condition.

Capt. Nathan Beabout
Cell: (210)452-9680
nmsportsmansadventures.com


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

It's great to see you and a few other guides doing catch and release trips. Good job Captain!


----------

